# K-drill or Pistol



## Diehr (Dec 29, 2010)

I have the Milwaukee drill motor now I need to make the decision on which bit to get I know the K-drill is really 7 1/2 " I have seen some youtube comparisons but looking for actual on the ice opinions and experiences.


----------



## ttop23 (Jan 31, 2009)

I just purchased the K-Drill myself. I have seen it & used it & it cuts like butter. I also watched the YouTube videos & usually drill 2 holes for walleye anyway so I'm not worried about 7.5. Good luck with your decision, I don't think you can go wrong.


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

I watched that same video, and IMO there isn't much difference with the exception that the K-drill can be used to open up old holes. I have a K-drill and I'm very happy with it.


----------



## chasing em (Feb 6, 2014)

Happy with the k drill I have just got. Only put it thru 8" of ice so far but cuts great. I was surprised when the box said their 6" was 6" but the 8" was 7 1/2" . Double hole for the gators sounds like the way to go.


----------



## crappielarry (Nov 25, 2010)

Diehr said:


> I have the Milwaukee drill motor now I need to make the decision on which bit to get I know the K-drill is really 7 1/2 " I have seen some youtube comparisons but looking for actual on the ice opinions and experiences.


I bought the K-Drill 7 1/2 inch last year and used it with the Milwaukee 1/2" fuel 18V drill. This unit performed really well. I didn't get the chuck tight one time and the K-Drill came loose. I thought, "Oh crap". But the bobber on the shaft never let it go into the hole. Keep in mind that I am not a heavy duty user, meaning I don't fish every day. But this unit cut through the ice really easy. It is light and the good part is that I get to use the drill all year long on DIY projects. You are also supposed to be able to exchange blades for free. I think this is a good unit and if you don't mind spending the money, I would recommend it. The Eskimo drill looks like a great unit also. I don't believe it was out when I bought the K-Drill so I never really compared the two.


----------



## Diehr (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks guys keep the info coming I'm sure they are both great getting ready to buy..... I don't know about others but I can't help but drive myself nuts when it comes to buying ice fishing equipment.


----------



## jumbojake (Apr 20, 2009)

Herd down da line,pistol bit basically is mora blade,s.you can't drill holes side by side,or make one hole.say like yur spearing,or want big hole fur sow cows.de pistol bit will knot cutt it.k-drill is best for options and being multi purpose.


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

Pistol is exactly the same blade setup as the old style Mora augers. K-drill is a chipper bit. 

I'll add....I'm not sure I've ever needed more than 7.5" to get a walleye through a hole.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Eskimo f'ed up on the actual bit, it's too short, difficult to tighten the chuck.


----------



## Diehr (Dec 29, 2010)

Nice comparison, looks like you could waz that disc off and add some pipe foam or if you had the extension problem solved.


----------



## the roofer (Jan 14, 2009)

The only thing scary to me is these plastic fins?..seems like in -10 degree temp the blades would shatter..being plastic and all..trying out tomorrow morning on 2” of ice...merry Christmas all.


----------



## walleyenut3214 (Feb 27, 2012)

I bought the nills auger i just did not see why the kdrill was soo much jmo


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

walleyenut3214 said:


> I bought the nills auger i just did not see why the kdrill was soo much jmo


k drill has free sharping for life..nils auger replacement blades are 70-90 bucks


----------



## walleyenut3214 (Feb 27, 2012)

Yea but them blades on the nils last a long time ive done alot of research k drill is overpriced but just my opinion. To each their own


----------



## walleyenut3214 (Feb 27, 2012)

I heard kdrill was just 3 sharpenings then they must be replaced.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Diehr said:


> Nice comparison, looks like you could waz that disc off and add some pipe foam or if you had the extension problem solved.


Or, you could just buy the K-Drill and not have to even worry about it. :lol:


----------



## msfcarp (Jun 6, 2006)

woodie slayer said:


> k drill has free sharping for life..nils auger replacement blades are 70-90 bucks


Besides the free sharpening, I bought the K-drill because the chipper blades would be easy to sharpen yourself, versus the mora type blades.

Anyone who has sharpened their own Mora blades knows what I am talking about. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

